# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ο Σκοπός του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών

## stoidis

Σκοπός του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών είναι:

α) Η κατάρτιση, ανάπτυξη και χρήση δικτύου ασύρματης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας στην μητροπολιτική περιοχή των Αθηνών.
β) Η ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιών.
γ) Η εκπαίδευση στην χρήση των ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιών.
δ) Η ενημέρωση του κοινού, η προβολή και η διάδοση της τεχνολογίας των ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιών.
ε) Η εκπροσώπηση των χρηστών των ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιών ενώπιον των ρυθμιστικών αρχών.
στ) Η ενημέρωση της Ελληνικής και της διεθνούς κοινότητας ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιακών δικτύων για τις δυνατότητες της ασύρματης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας στην μητροπολιτική περιοχή των Αθηνών και τις δραστηριότητες του Συλλόγου μας. 
ζ) Η προώθηση της ιδέας παροχής ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αμφίδρομης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας, με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα, σε συνεργασία με φορείς τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, οργανισμούς, συλλόγους, Πανεπιστημιακά και ερευνητικά ιδρύματα.

----------

